# chronic? diarrhea in 11 month old golden...



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, 

So this is actually my first post:wave:, mainly because I've always found really helpful answers to all my questions in other posts/threads on here. This time though, I really could use some advice. My 11 month old boy has had loose poop for around 2/3 weeks now, on and off. Tried taking him off normal food and feeding chicken & rice, worked for a while but now it's back. 

I've been spying on him out the window and he's having to poo quite often, and he's really taking his time over it. (Not producing much and it's fairly mucousy/jelly like) In the middle of this 2/3 week period, he ate at least the leg of a rabbit he found out in a field somewhere, bones and all.... 

He also eats pretty much ANYTHING he can get his paws on, chews up plastic packaging, brings in brambles and sticks from the garden (most he spits out but he definitely eats enough parts). In fact, half the time we try to trade something with him to get it off him he'll just swallow the offending item... 

So my question is: any idea what this is, I've found internet answers saying everything from possible bowel obstruction to worms, colitis, food intolerances etc etc.. 

I don't have nearly enough experience to judge for myself (first dog). I'm happy to take him into the vet, but I think they'll just say he's fine (he's still acting fine, hungry, bouncy, etc) and to bring him back if it gets worse. 

Should I be worried? Should I give him the wormer and leave it a while? Back on the chicken/rice combo? Trip to vets and demand they take stool samples? How would I know if it is an obstruction? 

Would be super grateful for any advice, or to know if anyone had something similar.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TuckersMum (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi! I know exactly what you are going through, my 5month old is having the same issues. It's been about a week and a half now, we went to the vet last week and they gave me a low residue food for the loose stool. That didn't help at all so I put him back on rice/chicken, my concern is he's not getting enough nutrients at his age and we are constantly running him outside to go to the bathroom. I called the vet again today and will be taking in a stool sample this afternoon. There are a few things they want to check for and give an antibiotic to help. 

That may be something to think about, having them take a sample and run it to rule out parasites or anything of that nature. Hope all goes well for you!!

Update: The sample came back clear so we were given antibiotics and canned Hills i/d low residue food. They said this type of canned food works really well..might be something to try..


----------



## Googs (Feb 18, 2012)

My Cody has had on and off diarrhea for about the last 3 weeks too. I've done the chicken and rice thing, mixed with some pumpkin. Also, my vet prescribed Metronidazole and Carafate/Sucralfate to help with the diarrhea. He went off of the medicine last Saturday and by Monday the diarrhea was back. I brought a stool sample to my vet (which was the second time since the diarrhea started; first sample showed nothing adnormal). This time my vet determined that Cody had roundworms (and you could clearly see them in his stool...sooo gross!). 

I definitely recommend getting a stool sample in to your vet. They also could give your puppy something to help with the diarrhea.

Good luck!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Take the pup to the vet and bring a stool sample with you. Who knows what was in the dead rabbit or how long it was dead for!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

We gave our girl culturelle when she had chronic diarrhea along with the boiled chicken, rice and purred pumpkin. Our Vet recommended it to my mom when her dogs were having issues.


----------



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated. I've given him his worming tablets this morning, will give it a day to see if that makes any difference and then take him in for a check anyway. 

For the others who have had this before, how long do you give the chicken and rice before you wean back to normal food? 2 days? a week? Is there really a need to fast them for 24 hours first?

Thanks so much! makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Dewormer can also cause stomach upset. Suggest keeping him on the chicken and rice for a few days after the stools firm up, then slowly over a week or so, add back in his regular food. If the diarrhea returns after he is back on his regular food, maybe consider a trying another food?


----------



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah I suppose they could, maybe that wasn't smart. 

Just wanted to rule that out before I go to vets cause they have a habit of saying that he looks fine, therefore is fine. 

Will start the chicken and rice again tomorrow and see how his stomach is. 

As for food, he's been on royal canin maxi junior since we got him and it's never caused any problems. maybe he needs adult food by now? what would you recommend if I did switch? 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with Charliethree. When you transition back to regular food from the bland diet, make sure you do it real slowly. If he's solid on the bland diet and then gets loose when you add the regular food again, I'd say his kibble is the culprit. 

This happened to my brother's dog. He was on a puppy food and had chronic diarrhea for months. He was constantly at the vets and they'd give him meds but as soon as he was off the meds, he was back to severe diarrhea. I finally convinced my brother to change the food and within 2 days his dog had normal poops. Something in his food just hadn't agreed with him.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

It could be the dog food itself. Try to find sensitive stomach food..... it will take some trial & error... but once you find something, stick to it. I also try in additional probiotics, which does seem to help on top of it also.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

We had a really similar problem with Ripley when she was about 10 weeks old. We Talked to our vet and learned that her stomach cannot handle corn. So look at the ingredients in your food and if there is corn in it, stop feeding it to your dog, because it is very common in goldens. To stop the diarrhea, we did a cold turkey switch (because the problem was getting so bad) from Science diet (First ingredient is Corn) to Canidae (has no corn in it at all and is low on grains and is primarily meat based). Corn is cheap, so many manufacturers put it in their food as a filler, even some of the brands that you wouldn't expect (I.E. Science Diet, Medi Cal, Royal Canin ect). It is just something to be aware of. To get rid of the problem once we made the switch, we put 100% pure pumpkin , Yogurt and Quinoa with her food, and the problems stopped almost immediately (completely normal stools within 48 hours). She's been 100% healthy ever since!


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

We are having the same issues with our 12 week old. We were giving her what she had been getting with the breeder. Then one night she got sick. Felt very bad for her. She was training well until then. (Who can get upset with a sick pup?) We tried to track where it all started. We thought the shots earlier in the day may have stressed her. We thought we were not diligent enough and the "vacuum" got something outside. It did not get better with chicken and rice. She had to go on low residue and something to calm her tummy. She was transitioned from low res food after she was better. After almost a week of being on reg food, she got sick all over again! This time I know she did not get into anything outside. Again trying to track things, I remembered that we started her on her training treats about two days before she got sick both times. I am hoping that it is a matter of not giving those treats anymore. All of the stool samples have come back neg. I hope everyone's pups feel better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sully*

Sulli

Get a stool sample and take him to the vet-diarrhea can be very dangerous as they can become dehydrated!!


----------



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, the corn thing is interesting, I hadn't thought of that. Royal canin is supposed to be a reasonably decent quality food, and he has been fine on it for 11 months but maybe a switch to a different brand. I was thinking maybe the maxi junior is getting too rich for him as he is 11 months.....

Sunny, I've taken him off all treats and told others not to give him ANY human food, I'll get rid of whatever treats he was having, maybe it was something in one of those. Hope your pup gets better, it's even worse when they're little!

Karen, he's definitely not dehydrated, he's absolutely fine in himself. If there was any sign of dehydration I would've been straight into the vet. His appetite is the still same. It's more, well, loose than diarrhea at the moment. My main concern was a partial obstruction or something he's swallowed irritating him, cause he is fairly indiscriminating about what he chews.....:doh:

Thanks again for the advice, vets appointment tomorrow.

p.s. Karen your samoyed is beautiful


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If a few days of chicken and rice haven't done the trick, I think a trip to the bet is in order. You might be dealing with a parasite and some medication for 10-14 days should take care of it. Worst case scenario could be an obstruction. I know puppies are hard to keep an eye on as they pick things up quickly, but watch him like a hawk. Reinforce a trade with low value items and give him a good treat. Build up to taking higher value items for a trade. Then you may be able to trade for something he has and shouldn't eat. I also leg mine eat things that wont kill them like a napkin, paper towel, etc. you don't want them to have a learned behavior to run when they think they shouldn't have something. Just my opinion. 

I also most definitely would NOT change his food right now. He has obviously been eating it for a while and the diarrhea is a new issue. Please don't compound the issue but adding a new change. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Sunny08 I can't pm you back because I haven't posted enough yet :/ Jasper has been to vets, and had meds but still was a bit loose. Have carried on with rice and chicken, he's now going back to normal food. 

No known cause yet, but we didn't do samples. I suppose running a sample is the only way to be sure but it's really pricey. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sulli...good luck with going back to normal food. We have been good on low res food. However, last night a bit of a set back. We have been adding things slowly while on low res to try to see if we can figure out what it was. In the last two days, I have added back this one particular treat. So, we are no longer giving her those. Staying with the ones she did not seem to react to.

Hope all is well with your pup. Loving that picture of when your garden was poached!


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

My 5 year old golden, has always had what I call a "sensitive stomach". We discovered he had an intolerance to chicken, so anything with chicken gave him diarrhea, and this includes treats. He was on Canidae lamb and rice successfully, and started having problems, when I discovered, canidae's formula had been changed (this was about 3 years ago). Now he eats a Nature's Variety salmon, and we avoid all foods with chicken.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted a Golden boy from my County Humane Society a year ago. He needed to gain 15-20 lbs. overall and was having stomach issues. After several trips to the Vet for de worming a few more times, antibiotics twice, a tablet to coat his stomach prior to eating, I finally made a switch to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I also switched my girl to it too because she was having some problems occasionally. PPP SS is Slamon and has NO corn, it does have Rice and Oatmeal. 

They're both doing wonderful on it, my boy now weights 73 lbs. and is very healthy. Neither of them are having loose stools anymore.


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Our girl came home eating and was doing well on the Eukanuba Large Breed puppy until something set it off. It could have been the shots that day, getting into something outside, or a combination of both. I do know that when she was doing well, she went for a shot and that night she had an upset tummy. Guess she is a bit emotional as well.

After we read the back of the packaging, someone suggested to me that it could be the flax seed ingredient. If she already has a sensitive tummy, that may set it off again. 

I guess it is just a matter of being diligent in watching what is put in each product.


----------

